# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Επίθεση γερακιού στην Θεσσαλονίκη !

## Efthimis98

Παιδια βοηθεια !

Ενα γερακι στον Ευοσμο κυκλοφορει και επιτιθεται σε πουλια !
Μολις τωρα ακουσα κατι φωνες απο τον Πιπη !
Βγηκα εξω και ειδα ενα γερακι να εχει αρπαγμενο το κλουβι του Πιπη και να χτυπαει τα φτερα του στο κλουβι!Τελευτεα στιγμη ειδα το γερακι και μου κοπηκαν τα ποδια!Το τρομαξα και εφυγε το γερακι!
Ευτυχος ο Πιπης δεν επαθε τιποτα!Μονο λιγα πουπουλα εχπυν πεσει κατω , αλλα δεν εχει καινα σημεια ή τραυματισμο!Τωρα το πηρα μεσα και περνει βαθιες αναπνοες και ειναι ακινιτο!
Τι μπορω να κανω για να το βοηθησω;

Ακομα τρεμο και ειμαι ειλικρινα τρομοκρατημενος!Αμα τον εχανα τον Πιπη μου θα εκλεγα!  :sad: 


Παρτε ολο τα πουλια σας μεσα οι Ευοσμιτες !

----------


## thrillos

Συνονόματε καλημέρα! Δυστυχώς έχουν αναφερθεί πολλές αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις. Ρίξε μια ματιά στην κατηγορία : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdisplay.php?184-Φροντίδα-Κλουβιά-Αξεσουάρ να πάρεις ιδέες για κατασκευές προστασίας.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κακη στραβη και αναποδι ειναι η σημερινη μερα! Παντως σε ευχαριστω πολυ!


Καθετε σε ενα σημειο και δεν κουνιετε !

Και επισης το ενα του ποδι το κουτσενι....οταν παει απο πατηθρα σε  πατηθρα δεν το κουτσενει απλα οταν καθετε σεενα σημειο το σηκωνει!
Επισης δεν εχει καμια ορατη γρατσουνια στο ποδι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Επισης του σκεπασα τις τρεις πλευρες με ενα πανι!
Και του εβαλα μπανακι μηπως και φτιαξει το φτερωμα του!

----------


## tarirs

τι να πω μεσα στην ατυχια σου τυχερο ειναι.....ευχομαι γρηγορα να το ξεπερασει....

----------


## Efthimis98

Και εγω το ειδιο...  :sad: 

Τωρα αρχισα να κλαιω....που βρεθηκε το .... (μην το πω τωρα) !
Ξερω οτι ο Πιπης ηταν η ευκολη λεια αλλα....

----------


## 11panos04

Μην ακουω για γερακια....Εχω παθει τόσο κακο,παρ ολα τα μέτρα που πηρα,που ειμαι στο τσακ να παρω ενα οπλοπολυβόλο κ να αρχισω να θεριζω.

Φιλικα

----------


## mayri

Τι να θερίσετε ρε παιδιά, ο κύκλος της ζωής είναι αυτός. Δηλαδή τα σκυλιά και τα γατιά που έχουμε δεν τρώνε κρέας; Από πού προέρχεται αυτό το κρέας, τεχνητό είναι; Ή το κρέας που τρώμε εμείς; Ο πλανήτης δεν φτιάχτηκε για 7 δις ανθρώπων, εμείς οι ίδιοι με την τεχνολογία και εξέλιξή μας αυξήσαμε τόσο τους αριθμούς μας, οι πόλεις που ζούμε και έχουμε κτίσει κτίρια και δρόμους κάποτε ανήκαν στη φύση και στα ζώα, χώρια τα εδάφη που εκμεταλλευόμαστε, κτλ. Λογικό είναι αν τα γεράκια δεν βρίσκουν πια τροφή στην ύπαιθρο να ψάχνουν και μέσα στις πόλεις, και αν δουν πουλί σε μπαλκόνι λογικό είναι να επιτεθούν, πεινάνε όπως πεινάει και το καναρίνι μας που έχουμε στο κλουβί στο μπαλκόνι μας. Αυτό είναι τυχερό όμως και κάθε μέρα του αλλάζουμε εμείς την τροφή, τι να πει το γεράκι που δεν έχει κανέναν να το ταίζει και πρέπει να κυνηγήσει μόνο του;

Οπότε μία είναι η λύση, είτε τα πουλιά μας μέσα στο σπίτι, είτε εξωτερικές κατασκευές που θα μπορούν να τα προστατεύσουν από επιθέσεις. Αν αρχίσουμε να θερίζουμε τα γεράκια σαν λύση, σκεφτείτε τα πόσα φίδια τρώνε τα γεράκια καθημερινά, ποντίκια, αρουραίους, κτλ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Και εγω μολις το ειδα πανω στο κλουβι μου κοπικαν τα ποδια!Ειλικρινα!

Τωρα ο Πιπης χψαλαρωνει μεσα στο σπιτι....του εχω πιξει ενα πανι για να καλυπτι τις 3 μεριες του κλουβιου...και ο Πιπης εχει φουσκωσει και καθετε οπως οι κοτες το βραδυ πανω στην ψηλοτερη πατηθρα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Στμφωνω απολυτα Μαιρη!
Δεν λεω..αλλα.....

Ολοι θα στεναχωριωμασταν αν τα πουλια που εχουμε,ειχαν τραυματιστει ή σκοτωθει!

Νιωθεις οτι δεν εκανς τιποτα ολο αυτο το διαστημα που εχεις μεγαλωσει ενα πουλακι!Νιωθεις οτι δεν εισαι υπευθυνος και οτι μια ψυχουλα θα πεθαιναι εξαιτιας του εαυτου σου..... Σου ριχνει την ψυχολογια!  :sad:

----------


## Kostakos

Έχει τύχει στα ξαδέρφια μου, μόνο που το καναρινάκι τους δεν τα κατάφερε μετά από επίθεση κουκουβάγιας!! Περαστικά!

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπαμαι πολυ....

Ακουγα για επιθεσεις αρπακτικων πουλιων αλλα ελεγα οτι ειναι ειναι ενα σπανιο φαινομενο !
Αλλα τωρα που διαδραματιστηκε μπροστα μου...  :sad: 

Ειλικρινα τρομοκρατηθηκα !

----------


## Efthimis98

Α...το γερακι ηταν πετριτης.....δειε φωτογραφια :

----------


## Kostakos

¨εχω δει αλλά στα χωράφια του πατέρα μου! όμορφα μεν θανατηφόρα δε! Και ξανα-περαστικά ο Ομορφάντρα σου!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω !

Εν το μεταξυ το γερακι ηταν στο 1 μετρο απο την μπαλκονοπορτα...το ειδα απο αποσταση αναπνοης!
Αρχιζω χτυπαω το τζαμι και φευγει το γερακι!
Βγαινω εξω αρπαζω το κλουβι και το φερνω μεσα...

Ολα αυτα για την επιθεση γερακιου εγινανν μεσα σε 9 - 10 δευτερολεπτα !

----------


## mayri

> Στμφωνω απολυτα Μαιρη!
> Δεν λεω..αλλα.....
> 
> Ολοι θα στεναχωριωμασταν αν τα πουλια που εχουμε,ειχαν τραυματιστει ή σκοτωθει!
> 
> Νιωθεις οτι δεν εκανς τιποτα ολο αυτο το διαστημα που εχεις μεγαλωσει ενα πουλακι!Νιωθεις οτι δεν εισαι υπευθυνος και οτι μια ψυχουλα θα πεθαιναι εξαιτιας του εαυτου σου..... Σου ριχνει την ψυχολογια!


Φυσικά κι εγώ η ίδια θα στεναχωριόμουνα και θα έκλαιγα κιόλας. Και μετά θα θύμωνα κιόλας, όταν θα μου περνούσαν τα δάκρυα, αλλά όχι με το γεράκι, με την δική μου ανευθυνότητα. Αν πχ, ο γείτονας έχει μία γάτα και τα μπαλκόνια μας επικοινωνούν, θα φταίει η γάτα αν έχω εγώ παπάκια ελεύθερα στο μπαλκόνι μου; Αν έχω το παράθυρο ανοιχτό και μπει η γάτα μέσα, ναι, μπορώ να πάω στον γείτονα και να του ζητήσω τα ρέστα και να τον πω να πάρει τα μέτρα του να μπει ξαναμπεί η γάτα στο διαμέρισμά μου χρησιμοποιώντας το μπαλκόνι μου, αλλιώς είναι δική μου υποχρέωση να "προστατεύσω" το μπαλκόνι έτσι ώστε να μπορούν τα παπάκια να είναι ελεύθερα σ'αυτό χωρίς κάποιον κίνδυνο, είτε από τη γάτα είτε από ιπτάμενο αρπαχτικό. Παράδειγμα έφερα, γιατί η γάτα του γείτονα μπήκε στο σπίτι μου πριν 2-3 βδομάδες.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα...αχ αυτοι οι γειτονες!

Εγω παντως θυμωνω και με εμενα αλλα και με το γερακι..υπαρχουν τοσα σπουργιτια ελευθερα!Στο οικοσιτο ηρθε ;
Αλλα θα μου πεις , το οικοσιτο ειναι μεσα σε κλουβι και ειναι ευκολος στοχος!

----------


## martha1

Γερακι πετριτης απο τα πιο ομορφα και θανατηφορα πουλια!Δεν θελει πολυ Ευθυμη οι επιθεσεις γινονται σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου!εδω στην γειτονια μου εχει πολλες γατες!μια μερα καθως επεστρεφα απο το ποτο μου παρατριχα το γλυτωσα το παπαγαλακι που ειχα η γατα κατω απο το κλουβι ηταν και ετοιμαζοταν να πηδηξει πανω!και ολα αυτα γιατι ξεχασα μια μερα να σκεπασω το κλουβι!πολυ προσοχη και περαστικα στο μικρο σου!

----------


## fouli

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να δείχνουμε σεβασμό προς όλα τα πουλιά και να μην εκφραζόμαστε άσχημα για κάποια είδη πουλιών όπως για παράδειγμα τα γεράκια. Θα σας συμβούλευα λοιπόν να ζητήσετε την βοήθεια της Δράσης για την Άγρια Ζωή και να μην προβείτε σε ενέργειες που θα προκαλέσουν κακό στην απειλούμενη άγρια πανίδα της χώρας μας. Αρκετά έχουν τραβήξει τα παρεξηγημένα από πολλούς γεράκια εδώ στην Ελλάδα και αρκετά ήδη εξ' αυτών τείνουν να εξαφανιστούν ή έχουν ήδη εξαφανιστεί. Το τηλέφωνο της Δράσης για την Άγρια Ζωή είναι 6979914852. Και κάτι ακόμα, όταν βγάζετε τα πουλάκια σας έξω φροντίστε να τα βάζετε σε ασφαλές μέρος και να τα παρακολουθείτε σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα. Αν λείπετε από το σπίτι φροντίστε να μην αφήνετε τα πουλάκια έξω. Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ η συγκεκριμενη οργανωση εχει παραρτημα και στη βορεια ελλαδα; ειναι πολυ σημαντικο γιατι μετα το κλεισιμο του εκπαζ στη σαλονικη ,ειναι αμεση η αναγκη για μια τετοια οργανωση .ομως στην περιπτωση δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτε .η δικια μας δουλεια ειναι να προστατεψουμε τα πουλια με μετρα προστασιας και οχι να απειλουμε την αγρια πανιδα που απλα εκτελει οτι της εχει ταξει σαν ενστικτο η φυση 

http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/03/01/%C...C%CE%B1%CF%82/

----------


## Efthimis98

Πιστευω οτι δεν το εννουσε καποιος οτι θα σκοτωσει κανενα γερακι!
Απλα προαναφερθηκε σαν σχημα λογου!
Οτι μας εχουν εκνευρισει οι πολλες επιθεσεις των γερακιων και οχι μονο!Γι' αυτο εμεις ''εκνευριστηκαμε''
Φυσικα και πρεπει εμεις να παρουμε μετρα!

----------


## martha1

Συμφωνω με τον Ευθυμη δεν αναφερθηκε πουθενα οτι θα πειραζε το γερακι σχημα λογου!

----------


## fouli

Το τηλέφωνο της οργάνωσης το έδωσα γιατί είδα κάποιους τρομοκρατημένους που εκφράζονται με οργή για τα γεράκια, και τονίζω πώς δεν θα ήθελα να κάνει κανείς κακό σ' αυτά τα πλάσματα επειδή τα φοβάται, εξάλλου πιστεύω ότι η συγκεκριμένη οργάνωση θα μπορούσε να σας δώσει χρήσιμες συμβουλές για την συμπεριφορά των γερακιών που θα βοηθήσουν στην περαιτέρω λήψη από πλευρά μας ασφαλών μέτρων προστασίας για τους κατοικίδιους φτερωτούς μας φίλους. Όσο για το ΕΚΠΑΖ δεν έχει κλείσει αλλά δραστηριοποιείται σε συνεργασία με την προαναφερθείσα οργάνωση στην βόρεια Ελλάδα.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ηξερα μονο για καποια παλια μελη που απλα ανεπισημα αν τα βρει καποιος προωθουν τα πουλια που χρηζουν βοηθειας στο εκπαζ της αιγινας ,μεσω κτελ .υπαρχει επισημη επαναλειτουργια του κεντρου; αν γνωριζει εστω και ανεπισημα τηλεφωνα των παιδιων αυτων θα ηθελα με πμ να μου τα στειλεις να τα εχουμε αν χρειαστουν.για λιγα φεγγαρια μονο πριν κατεβω αθηνα ,ειχα ζησει απο κοντα μια αντιστοιχη ομαδα στο βολο (αλλα και εμμεσα ολη την πορεια της μεχρι να κλεισει αφου ο κολλητος μου ηταν βασικο στελεχος της ) και ξερω το σημαντικο εργο που επιτελουν αυτες οι εθελοντικες οργανωσεις ,που δυστυχως δεν ετυχαν στην πορεια των χρονων της εξαπλωσης που θα επρεπε να εχουν  ,για το καλο της αγριας πανιδας !

----------


## vag21

την μεγαλυτερη ευθυνη για αυτες τις επιθεσεις τις εχει ο ανθρωπος που εχει περιορισει με τις φωτιες την κυνηγετικη περιοχη και το λεω εγω που εχω χασει πουλι απο γερακι μερα μεσημερι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμ, τι νομιζατε το γερακι χαζο ειναι να φυγει απο το δασος;
Εμεις οι ανθρωποι το διαξαμε και μαλιστα ολοι μαζι ειτε αμεσα ειτε εμεσα!

Τωρα θα πρεπει να υποστουμε τις συνεπειες των πραξεων μας!

Τελος παντων , ο Πιπης το εχει ξεπερασει το σοκ.... αρχισε να κελαιδαει σαν θυληκο συνεχομενα....ενα βημα πριν το τραγουδι του αρσενικου!
Ευτυχος δεν τραυματισε το γερακι το καμαρι μου!Αμα το τραυματιζε ακομα σε μια γωνια θα ηταν!

----------


## mitsman

Πως ειναι σημερα ο Πιπης???

----------


## Efthimis98

Μια χαρα ειναι το κουκλι μου!

Κανει συνεχομενα τσιρ τσιρ σαν θυληκο καναρινι....ενα σταδιο πριν το κελαιδισμα του αρσενικου!
Τρωει,πινει και κινητε κανονικοτατα .......
Τωρα το εχω στο σπιτι μεσα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μολις αρχεισε να κελαιδαει σαν αρσενικος!
Ειμαι τοοοοσο χαρουμενος !

----------


## Snowbird

Είστε πολύ τυχεροί πάντως Ευθύμη! Μακάρι και όσοι "την πάθαμε" να είχαμε αυτή την ευκαιρία και να προλαβαίναμε..  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγω και που ζουσε παλι εκλαιγα.......

Μολις ειχα βγει απο το μπανιο .. καθομαι στον υπολογιστει και μετα απο 5'' λεπτα ακουω ενα δυνατο και γρηγορο ''τσιρ τσιρ τσιρ'' ! Λεω απο μεσα μου κανενα σπουργιτι θα ειναι και θα ηρθε στο μπαλκονι.
Ξαφνικα λεω ''Ας παω να το διωξω μην κολλησει τιποτα στον Πιπη ! 
Παω κοιταω απο την μπαλκονοπορτα και βλεπω ενα γερακι πανω στο κλουβι,γατζωμενο με τα ποδια του στο κλουβι,και χτυποντας το κλουβι με τα φτερα του!Ο Πιπης μεσα χτυπιοτανε !
Εκεινη την στιγμη δεν ειχα κουραγιο!Μου κοπηκαν τα ποδια!Λεω απο μεσα μου ''Καλα,αυτο δεν μπορει να μου συμβαινει,ακομα στον υπολογιστει ειμαι και βλεπω βιντεο'' ---> (τοσο πολυ ειχα τρελαθει) .

Αρχιζω και χτυπαω σαν χαζο το τζαμι απο την μπαλκονοπορτα!Το γερακι με κοιταει με ενα αγριο και υπουλο βλεμα και ξαφνικα αρχιζει να πεταει!Τα ποδια του ειχαν μπλεχτει τοσο πολυ στο κλουβι που οταν πηγε να πεταξει πηρε παραμαζομα το κλουβι!
Το κλουβι ομως εμεινε γατζομενο μονο στο ενα καρφι και δοξα το θεο δεν επεσε!

Αρχιζω τρεχω σαν χαζο στο σπιτι και φωναζω ''Γερακι , γερακι'' ....... Ειμουν ομως μονος στο σπιτι...  :sad: 
Παω στο μπαλκονι τρεχοντας να χτυπιεμε μονος μου μπας και το γερακι ξαναεμφανιζονταν!
Αρπαζω το κλουβι και τρεχω μεσα στο σπιτι!
Το κλουβι κατω ειχε γεμισει σπορια,μαρουλια σε κοματακια,νερα.... !
Τελος παντων το παιρνω μεσα και του ριχνω απο τις τρεις πλευρες μια πετσετα και του βαζω λιγο αγγουρακι!Το καημενο ειχε τρομοκρατηθει τοσο πολυ που κυριολεκτικα του ειχε βγει η καρδια!
Αρχιζω του μιλαω σιγα σιγα !
Μετα απο καμποση ωρα το βλεπω φουσκομενος να καθετε στην πιο ψηλη πατηθρα!

Μετα απο ακομη λιγη ωρα αρχισε να τρωει κανονικα αλλα μονο αγγουρι και οχι σπορια!Βλεπετε οταν θα του επιτεθηκε θα ετρωγε σπορια.......οπως παντα!
Εκανε και δυο τσιρ και το βραδυ κοιμηθηε μια χαρα!

Σημερα ειναι μια χαρα και τρωει και πινει και ελαιδαει κανονικα!

Ευτυχος που τον προλαβα γιατι αλλιως.....δεν θελω νατο σκεφτομαι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια!

Δεν θα το πισυεψετε!
Τελικα το γερακι δεν ξερω πως αλλα ραγισαι το κατω με ρος του κλουβιου που ειναι πλαστικο!
Ποτε προλαβε ρε..τι δυναμη εχει ! ! !

----------


## mayri

Εγώ θα έβγαζα το πουλί και θα έπλενα το κλουβί. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να άφησε "μυρωδιά" το γεράκι και να το μυρίζει το καναρίνι σου. Εγώ στη θέση σου, ένα καθάρισμα θα του έριχνα για καλό και για κακό.

Τυχερός είσαι που δεν άρπαξε ολόκληρο το κλουβί το γεράκι και να εξαφανιστεί μ'αυτό. Φυσικά και έχουν πολύ μεγάλη δύναμη. χώρια το πόσο δυνατά νύχια έχουν που γαντζώνουν τα πάντα και δεν ξεφεύγεις με τίποτα από αυτά αν σε πιάσουν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι σημερα θα το καθαρισω μαλλον!
1ον και για το γερακι αλλα επισης αυριο θα εχουμε ταξιδακι με τον κουκλο μου!

Θα παμε ψηλα κοντα στον Ολυμπο (περιπου στους προποδες) οπου ειναι ενα μικρο χωριουδακι!
Ονομαζεται Ασπροχωμα!

Εκει ομως που θα τον βγαζω ;

Εχουμε ενα σκυλακι που του αρεσει συνεχεια να κυνηγαει πραγματα μικροτερα του!Ειναι ομως σκυλακι 9 χρονων και μικροσωμη!
Τουλαχιστον το εχουμε εξω το σκυλακι!  :Happy: 

Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ομως θα ειναι οτι κυκλοφορουν πολλοι πετριτες και σαινια και ..... !
Πως θα το βγαζω εω ;

Μηπως καλυτερα θα ηταν να το εβαζα μπροστα απο ενα παράθυρο ;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ασχετο....και off topic.... τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι πρόπερσι 2010 με είχε φιλοξενήσει για 5 μέρες ένας καλός φίλος που είχα γνωρίσει μέσω Ίντερνετ σε κάποια περιοχή εκεί στον Εύοσμο !! Πέρασα πολύ καλά... ασχέτως ότι είχα πάει για συμπαράσταση στον Πατέρα μου ο οποίος έκανε εγχείριση στην καρδιά..στο ΑΧΕΠΑ !! Εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να ξανά ανέβω Σαλόνικα !!! *   :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα !

Α ρε Κριτικε την πεθυμησες την Θεσσαλονικη ; ; ;

Περαστικα στον πατερα σου!Που μαλλον τωρα θα ειναι περδικι!
Α,τωρα που ειπα περδικι.Τι λεει θα βαψετε αυγα φετος ; ; ;
Χαχαχαχα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πεσανε πολλα *Off Topic* αλλα τι να κανουμε !  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Ευθυμη δεν σου λεω οτι  στο χωριο ο κινδυνος ειναι μηδαμινος αλλα δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερος απο την πολη .εκει εχεις πολλα γερακια αλλα συνηθως χορτασμενα απο τροφες στη φυση ,ενω στη πολη λιγα γερακια που βρισκουν ομως τροφη συνηθως σε κλουβια οπου το θυμα ειναι δυσκολο να ξεφυγει

----------

